# Viega PureFlow Pex supplier



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone have a viega pex cheap supplier out there? Switching pex systems and decided to go with viega. Just got the crimpers in and was extremely impressed with the quality.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nobody use Viega?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

cheap and viega don't go together. hughes/hd supply sells it


----------

